# Fall guy



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, no, not the coyote hunter on nodak, but the ATF director. I guess we are all supposed to be dumb enough not to know Obama and Holder knew what was happening and were perhaps behind it. Now Holder cans the guy as if he is the top dog responsible. Not only that where do they look for a new ATF director? Back to CHICAGO where all their low life buddies are.



> Kenneth Melson, the acting director of the Bureau of Tobacco, Alcohol and Firearms (ATF), is expected to step down in the wake of the "Fast and Furious" gun-running scheme in which weapons were sold to Mexico's drug cartels.
> 
> Kenneth Melson
> Melson, who has been acting director since April 2009, is likely to resign within the next couple of days, says CNN.
> ...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> Attorney General Eric Holder is to meet with Andrew Traver, head of the ATF field office in Chicago on Tuesday, about replacing Melson, the network says.


Would that be a source from the media network or the crime network?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

How are all you non-Illinois-ans enjoying all the Chicago BS on a national level? It seems all of DC will soon be run by former residents. 

Imagine how enjoyable it is living only a few hours from there uke:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Csquared when you said "residents" didn't you mean criminals???? oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman, I see this whole thing as Chicago criminals trying to expand their turf. They are little different than Al Capone. The only difference is old Al hired someone to steal for him while the guys like Obama will use government to steal for all lazy people. Oh, wait, there isn't that much difference other than Obama is willing to share some of the loot, but not the power.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have an email with further opinion on this. I think Obama and Hillary cooked this one up. Even heads of agencies don't go this far without approval. They knew, and I have no idea how anyone can doubt that.



> "Acting ATF director Kenneth Melson is apparently ready to take the fall for
> what may be the most morally repulsive scandal to befall the Obama
> administration so far. Our neighbor Mexico lies bleeding from a long,
> vicious war to fight seven major drug cartels at once. Some 38,000 have been
> ...


----------

